# Wheel anguish!!



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

So I've tried the 4 pets shops anywhere near me (including a huuuuge one) and none of them sell 8inch wheels, there nearest was an 8.5 which was a tad too big and £15, which I thought was an absolute ripoff. I also went on ebay earlier and couldn't see any 8" wheels on there either! 
GRRRRRR
x


----------

